# Finally!!! I'm a true business!



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Today I got to wrap up a deal with a local drug store, it has been in the works for about a year. We have agreed on look and conformity of bar size and I took over 300 bars! It was wonderful to go get a banking account under CAPRINE BEING'S GOAT MILK SOAP!!! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! all for the awesome info that has helped this dream become reality. I am SOOO :biggrin ear to ear right now. Tammy


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

That is great Tammy! Congradulations.
Theresa


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Wonderful and congrats!


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Congrats!! That is so exciting!

Vicki in NC


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Congratulations Tammy I should be so energetic. I even have a place a health food store I can put mine in but DUH no soap


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Wonderful wonderful news! Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you all again, the moral support has been what has kept me going on this soaping endeavor. It really does make you feel ever so good to carry a check to the bank. Now to invest that hard earned moolah into more wonderful soap!


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

yipee!! :handclap I am sooo happy for you. Isn't it exciting! Congratulations

Sheryl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep, it really isn't extra moola when you figure about 3/4ths of it has to go back into supplies  Know they profit. Vicki


----------

